# Ice Fishing Clothing



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I was looking at some polyproplene thermals recently and wondered how well they work.Any feedback welcome.
Aaron


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

You cant go wrong with under garmets like that Aaron.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

RichP said:


> Agreed. Norman's does indeed have some good deals on certain items. There is one in Gaylord too.


Besides being in Tawas and Gaylord they have stores in Standish and Bay City as well! If your going to Bay City check out the Mills End store too!

We do a lot of the kids school clothes shopping there as well, thats my story and I'm stickin with it! :lol:


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

stinger63 said:


> I was looking at some polyproplene thermals recently and wondered how well they work.Any feedback welcome.
> Aaron


I got a set of Red Head E.C.W.S (Extreme Cold Weather Service) polyproplene and they work for me. 
They will keep you warm, and you won't get overheated walking out on the ice. Just like everyone else said, they wick away any moisture and you won't get cold.


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

Picked up my new black carharts yesterday, bibs & coat. Tryed'em this morning when I went to feed HER horses. Temp 6 degrees, winds 17mph out of the NE. Why in the world didn't I buy these things years ago? Sorry MM, but I put quads in the same catagory as snowmachines and 2stroke motor-sickles, to loud and not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Martin aren't those things stiff when they are new. I was walking like a robot the first time I wore them. They did break in nice though.


----------



## gsepan (Jun 6, 2001)

The canucks swear by the Mustang suits...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=4511251950&category=26450&sspagename=WDVW

I guess they plan on falling in a few times...


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I wear my Mustang suit all the time in cold water, not just Ice fishing. On the river when the water temp is 50' you have a 50% you'll swim 50 yards in 50 degree waater. Not good. In 35 degree water I'm good for about 6 hrs. Hmmm dumb idea. I don't think so. do I plan on falling in. no. Don't knock them untill you tried them! They are warm to boot. Here is a photo of the Det river when some say the water is to cold to go out. Mine is 5 years old and I can't wait to get a new one. PS its still in great shape. And for God's sake wear a thin life jacket under your coat . the ice water will stop your movement fast. Its nice to float


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

GSEPAN and Ed Michrina, 
Thanks for the link, but that suit is only in small. Do either of you know of a source for larger sizes,say 3Xor4X.(I'm just big boned,er.. ah husky)Capnhook


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I just looked through Ebay and not much there in mustang survival suits or coats


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanx HL if you find something, please let me know. CH


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

although i have not yet taken the plunge, there is a good deal of info on another message board from the bass haven. look at the frozen swamp message board for survival suits. its amazing that the american retailers have not picked up on this merchandise. i was sort of keeping it under my hat in case i wanted to import or wholesale some,but finally you guys found out about them. from what i remember there are 3 manufacturers.when i wrote the saginaw river thread i was gonna mention them. some will float you for a half hour.one has a built in inflatable life jacket. they are not cheap. the suits run from 3-400 dollars.i saw reports of guys having to keep the suit open in 10 degree weather because they are too warm. what a problem to have! 

ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE. LITTLE SECRET FOR TOMMORROW. MACADAY LAKE IN OAKLAND COUNTY HAS ENOUGH ICE AT THE LAUNCH TO GET A FEW TROUT.USE A SMALL PIMPLE OR WHOPPER OR SIMILAR JIGGING SPOON. FISH ON THE LEFT SIDE ABOUT 15-30 FEET OFF THE LAUNCH AT DUSK.JUST DON'T KNOCK ME OFF MY BUCKET AND SAY HI.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

they are not bad to wear in the spring and fall just wear a t-shirt under and unzip as needed. 

bouy-o-bouy has suits also, Im sure there are others. you might want to give the CG a call and find out what sizes the mustang suits come in. they have some HMMMM (thin iced challenged people) working for them. 

Mine is an x large. I wanted to wear clothing under. they are perfect to wear one or tow wool sweaters under (at most) I saw one at lakeside that was 3-x-lrg . but like I said its nice to put padding under. At worse you could wear a down coat over it and keep it clean. It still would do wonders keeping you warm and your head above the water. I know some retailers sell them Its a nice way to go but $$$$ . I'd go and try one on when I found a fit. I'd go buy it my email, size known. 

Note some of the cheeper suits don't zip from the top and the bottom. YOU think no big thing? try taking a tinkel . You will love the bottom zipper.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanx EM. Duly noted and I'll try all of the above, before purchase.CH


----------



## gsepan (Jun 6, 2001)

Here's a link to a ebay site... I guess this guy stocks them for 300 + gripping. You might want to shoot him an email to see if he carrys your size.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36159&item=7115957855&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V


----------



## Leakypipe56 (Jul 1, 2004)

Was at Cabelas yesterday and was checking out the Guidewear w/Thinsulate outfit. Did not like all the velco they have on them. Took me forever to put them on because of it. Did get my shanty...trap pro. I would try them on before buying them.


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ed Michrina said:


> Martin aren't those things stiff when they are new. I was walking like a robot the first time I wore them. They did break in nice though.


Ed.

I just put mine in the dryer for about an hour on cool tumble and it made them a little softer.


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Leakypipe56 said:


> Was at Cabelas yesterday and was checking out the Guidewear w/Thinsulate outfit. Did not like all the velco they have on them. Took me forever to put them on because of it. Did get my shanty...trap pro. I would try them on before buying them.


Leaky - I have to disagree! The man in brown just dropped mine off today. WOW ... I think I'm in love.  The double overlapping velcro over the zippers is designed to keep out rain, wind, snow, etc. If I'm gonna be dry & warm, I do not mind taking an extra half minute to put them on.

The 300 wt Cordura will be extremely durable (esp with the double layer on the knees and posterier) and should last for many years of spring, fall and winter fishing (and snowblowing, etc). I have looked at these (in the catalogue) for a few years .... I wish I had bought them long ago!!!

Ed


----------



## Leakypipe56 (Jul 1, 2004)

schaaed1 said:


> Leaky - I have to disagree! The man in brown just dropped mine off today. WOW ... I think I'm in love.  The double overlapping velcro over the zippers is designed to keep out rain, wind, snow, etc. If I'm gonna be dry & warm, I do not mind taking an extra half minute to put them on.
> 
> The 300 wt Cordura will be extremely durable (esp with the double layer on the knees and posterier) and should last for many years of spring, fall and winter fishing (and snowblowing, etc). I have looked at these (in the catalogue) for a few years .... I wish I had bought them long ago!!!
> 
> Ed


I hope you like them, I do understand the velco's purpuse. It just seems like to much of a hassle for that type of clothing. I talked with the sale person and he agree they are hard to put on. I'm leaning towards the mustang suit.


----------



## Leakypipe56 (Jul 1, 2004)

Capnhook said:


> GSEPAN and Ed Michrina,
> Thanks for the link, but that suit is only in small. Do either of you know of a source for larger sizes,say 3Xor4X.(I'm just big boned,er.. ah husky)Capnhook


Hi, check this site out........http://store.yahoo.com/landfallnav/mustang.html

I like to find a place to try the outfits on if anybody knows of one. I seen that west marina sells them but dont know if the have them in stock.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I talked to them at west marine and they do not have anything in adult size and do not want to order it!! went to mikes and they will order whatever you want but have nothing to try on ...all they have is a catolog...looks like your website is the cheapest!! the thermo coat is $40.00-$50.00 cheaper than mikes marine!.......I have my Cabelas Guide gear coming Wednsday.!!! But I would like to have a mustang coat for those first and last ice conditions!!.....maybe a couple more brick jobs and one of those could be on order!


----------



## Leakypipe56 (Jul 1, 2004)

Ed Michrina said:


> they are not bad to wear in the spring and fall just wear a t-shirt under and unzip as needed.
> 
> bouy-o-bouy has suits also, Im sure there are others. you might want to give the CG a call and find out what sizes the mustang suits come in. they have some HMMMM (thin iced challenged people) working for them.
> 
> ...


ED, What model or style is your mustang suit? The one you posted with the picture.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Mine is a Mustang Survival:style ms1275 type "V" pfd. I got it years ago via the net for something like $350. The size is Large 42-48 inch. (I'm 5'11 175lbs.)

I'd go for the black/orange. the solid orange will get dirty faster. They also have a Camo style. I would think that color would hide dirt the best. 

When you get it. put a small set of flares in one side of the arm zippers and your cell phone "inside a ziplock bag" in the other. You can talk through the ziplock. I also have a small compas and a little led light.


----------



## Leakypipe56 (Jul 1, 2004)

Ed, thanks for the reply. I definitely will be going with the Mustang, safety is my main concern. If I would need extra warmth I will wear some fleece paints and top with wind blocker in it. Little you said they will be great for those spring and fall days on the water also. Have to get my fishing partner (wife) one too. She will not ice fish yet but enjoys the open water fishing.

Thanks,Vince


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Vince The best thing you can wear under them is 100% wool at least on top. Wool will retain 40% of its heat even when wet. zipper type woo is good to cool off but needs to be tucked into the pants to keep it from riding up. good luck you'[ll love them


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

Boaters world has the mustang suits they carry several models. 

Mustang - Anti-Exposure Worksuit Black/Orange - XX Large $389.99 

www.boaters world .com type in mustang suits in their search window.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Ed do you have the whole suit or just the top coat?? I was wondering how it would be to just get the coat?? They have the Thermo coat at a few of the sites posted in this post for $290.00......same coat thru Mikes marine is $330.00


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Does anyone know if they make wool thermal underwear?I got some wool socks recently and tryed them today while fishing in a sneakers.I was impressed my feet didnt even get cold even though they sweated.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

H.L. for the money I just got the whole suit. I would think the jacket would be better than nothing. The whole suit allows the water to compress the foam against your body holding in heat. 

Stinger as far as thremal underware. I think the best you will find is durafold<SP They have 40% wool and they hold up well. you can check out the army surplus they sell wool pants that might help. while there check the old 100% wool sweaters. If you buy one get it 3 x's to big and wash it. It will be nice and thick.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok Ed thanks for the reply.Im going to look into those or either the polyprolene type.I cant quite afford those $300+ gortex outer garments.Next year Im going to plan ahead and have the clothing before ice fishing season gets here.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Snow storm comming in...DPW low on people so they asked me to drive a plow  should be enough for a suit like yours ed!! Wife already gave me the thumbs up.....says she wants to keep me around for a while :lol:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

HL thanx for the warning I'll move the cars off the street   :lol:


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

LMAO :SHOCKED: :lol: :lol:.....No fear...that was my job before I transferred into water Dept.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Just got in from working 12 hrs......have to be back in tonight for about another 8 hrs..... all at Triple time!!    Just ordered my mustang suit from marchovec....Now I will feel a little safer on that first and last ice  ...took your advice Ed and got the whole suit for the little $ difference.....Think I will just wear the suit early and late in the season so it lasts for many years!!


----------

